

Netflix Sucks-Loses ENTIRE queue--one of the 15% - jeffreyfox
http://www.chicagonow.com/bon-bini/2012/09/new-netflix-sucks/

======
ckdarby
Please don't submit this to hacker news... this is far from quality material &
it is the same "I want attention" bullshit that needs to stay away from hacker
news.

